# Trip to panama in search or O. Pumilio (warning - picture HEAVY)!!!!!



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Click on the picture to get the full effect
areas on maps are to the best of my ability and are pretty accurate, but doesnt mean perfect *
Arriving in Bastimentos after 12 hours of travel we grabbed an overpriced dinner and settled in for bed.

Once we got up it was off for the first hike on our base island. In just a few short minutes we were out of the town and on a trail in the jungle (the trail to wizard beach)(and what we would later be educated was not a REAL jungle in comparison). Mid way through it we were already hearing the familiar sounds of our frog room all around us. We were lucky enough to locate almost all color morphs we wanted to see. The rest of the afternoon was spent on the beach, gathering supplies, and prepping for the rest of the explorations and enjoying a bit of the island life.

The pumilio of the island seemed to enjoy little to med leaf litter, buttress root tree nooks and LOVED fallen tree that we covered in bromeliads. Most of the green morph was found in around the East coast. The soil found was mostly sandy loamy soil and few out crops of clay. The frogs seemed to careless about the camera and went about their business as if nothing was going on.
In the total time on the island we stayed to the below area of the island.









Red Male








Orange
















Gold dust








Green 
















seen on Bastimentos
































Nothing slows these guys down!!!
























Old Bank


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

The next day, still not completely ready for the rest of the adventures we decided to make our way back to bocas (isle colon) do a little site seeing and grab a quick and easy pick of the “isle colon morph”… well the easy and quick didn’t work out as well as we had planned. It seems the the morph really likes to be about 30’ off the ground in large bunches of broms. Calling was heard almost every were (except close to the ground). Further trekking into the island we found these elusive frogs were calling from clumps of bamboo. Finally after exhausting almost the entire day we were able to photograph this amazing little frog located about 6 miles from Drago. 
The soil seemed a bit loamy and dark top soil covered in thin bamboo leaves with only out crops of clay. The frog seemed a bit skittish a reluctant to hold still long enough to get a pic taken.

















The next day we were off to the neighboring island of Solarte to see if we could locate the red/orange morph. Docking on the west end of hospital point we soon found that passing around on the island was going to take a bit of luck as we had to ask permission from the locals to pass through to get into the required habitat. Thankfully we were allowed to pass and get into some maintained forest (they weed-eat the low plants and leave the big trees). Once upon the edge of this area undisturbed forest sang with songs of the frogs. We spent a little time to take advantage of the cleared area to get shots of easy to see frogs before proceeding in.

These frogs were found in medium leaf litter around the base of large trees. If I were to guess there could have easily been 15 frogs in a 10’ radius around each tree. The soil of this area was clay just under the leaves and not much else. Similar to the Bastimentos little bothered these frogs and courting continued through the shoot.


































Seen on Solarte 








Tiger Ant who was VERY mean and had amazing sight and would follow my finger 8” away trying to grab a hold and let me know he meant business









Once finishing the shoot we headed back to Bastimentos for dinner and prep for the big outing of the next day. We located a boat taxi, laid out the course and islands, agreed on length of time on each island, and a price.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

The next morning we were on the boat and off to the first stop of San Cristobal. We docked on the North end of the island and shot through the main town that was a concrete path straight to where we wanted to go, passing a small cemetery the path finally turned into this maintained forest area again. Another 45 min of hiking and we finally made it into some denser jungle but still hadn’t heard the sound we needed to hear. Another hour of hiking and still NOTHING! At this point we were wasting time, the area was void of these little frogs and we couldn’t afford another moment so the journey back was quite a de-motivational blow to the day. Boarding the boat the captain offered to take us to Dolphin bay to a location that he thought would be successful, with the gleam brought back into our eyes he struck hard and said only $50 more and we’ll be there in 20 min. Quickly we said no and that we would continue on with the agreed path to Isle Popa, then to Cayo de agua and then to loma partida. Coming around the north east side of popa we were greeted with the beautiful views of the Caribbean sea. Finally stopping a third the way down the coast we were excited to get off the boat and start looking. Thankfully 15-20 min into the hike we heard the sounds we needed to hear and soon after the snap of the shutter on my camera was clicking.
These frogs were found in med. to heavy leaf litter amongst fallen logs. Soil was mostly clay with sides of hills covered nicely in top soil. The frogs would respond to quick movements, but if approached slowly with the camera they wouldn’t move.
































Maintained land on the north side quite pretty









Hiking back to the boat with full wind in our sails and a restored feeling of accomplishment only lead to a bigger disappointment once aboard the boat. The lazy taxi guy, who we only took since our standard taxi man was unavailable to captain due to his day worship, stated he was done for the day and that he didn’t understand that we wanted to go to Loma partida and thought we meant loma off the south side of the Bastimentos, and Cayo de Agua was not something he could do being the sea was too rough (which it wasn’t). This whole discussion started as we noticed he was boating us away from where we wanted to go. Landing upon bastimentos against our will we were quite displeased as we walked away from the dock. We regrouped and contacted our regular guy and set up for the next day to try and continue our trip and further explore the area.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Loading the boat with our gear after being burned the day before we set off to isle san cristobal in attempt to redeem the day priors fail. This time trying the dolphin bay area. Landing on the first location proved to be another bust, the area had been cultivated and cows roamed free. Second site and the same old song and dance, no frogs and more cows. Finally our boatman shows his worth and took us to a dock with a house. The older gentleman spoke amazing English and stated he would be proud to show us the frogs he had in his land. After 45 mins of a fast paced hike (almost a slow jog it seemed) we were happy to hear in the near distance the sounds of our long awaited San Cristobal pumilio. As we shot pictures he stated that the reason we hadn’t seen much anywhere else had to do with the fact there was too much of the land was being maintained and the cows were being pushed through as much of the island as possible. He also eluded to locals catching them, but he didn’t know way. After he stated that I realized that I possibly was to partly to blame for the lack of frogs as I own a WC San Cristobal female. Once aboard the ship I tried to alleviate some of my guilt with justification that the cows and chickens had impacted the area more than I had and that this was the real reason the population in the other areas weren’t dense like we just saw(know all the while it was all just justifications).
The frogs were in a low leaf litter with good mid height growth and found close to large trees that were closely spaced together. The soil was clay just below the leaves. The frogs once again could care less about the camera.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Back upon the boat it was off to the mainland for a jaunt through what we soon found to be the thickest jungle we had been through thus far. We traveled through a mangrove canal to ask permission from the only man that could grant us the freedom to pass. The old man probably in his 70s allowed us onto his land, but insisted that he guide. We unboarded into a mess of brackish water and muck. 50 yards into it we were finally on “solid ground” a slurry of water and clay that the equivalent of walking on ice with tennis shoes. Another 100 yards of climbing up a steep hill we finally were on a somewhat dryer grounds where the man and his family lived where I think his middle age son accompanied us. Dropping off the hill and into the jungle we had found ourselves back in the marsh of clay and gunk. However this time about half a mile in from the shore the overwhelming sounds of the jungle were out powered by the sounds of these tiny frogs we had come to see! In this crap there were frogs everywhere. it was thick with fallen trees and mid height growth. I was being eaten alive by the flies the sand fleas and the mosquitoes, so I was quick to capture as much as I could with my camera trying to justify I had gotten enough so that I could get the EFF out of there. 

The leaf litter was hard to quantify, but the majority of the frogs seems to be found closer to bigger trees which seemed to solidify the soil enough that it could be walked on. The frogs were somewhat skittish but abundant enough that it didn’t matter. 
















































picture of the area


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

On the way back to the old man house and to the trail to the boat he stopped us and asked for money, emptying our pockets we came up with $3, he seemed ok with the payment not overly happy but ok with it. Once we got back to where we were dropped off the boat man was nowhere to be found, we whistled and called, but nothing. Standing next to two 6 foot Cayucos, the son boarded and took us one at a time out to where our taxi man had gone to escape the blood thirsty pests. Once my turn, I realized with my gear the boat’s lip was only about ¾” out of the water. With every movement I made the boat exaggerated it 10 fold. The son who was standing while I was on all fours trying to steady myself attempted to push off with an interesting twist and turn motion of the paddle on the side of the boat. The motions of the boat are indescribable but the result was thrashing and water coming up over and into this tiny vessel with us, at this point the son stopped laughing and took it serious as he squatted down and started rowing in a traditional manner trying to get me to point B so he no longer had to worry about falling into this horrible brackish water (which while waiting saw there was a form of like a fancy molly or something with a fan like tail and yellow tips noticeable difference between male and female). Finally as we were getting aboard our boat the man insisted we tip him and gestured he needed to eat. Knowing we were tapped on cash (didn’t bring cash as we had our own food and didn’t know we would be tipping people) I thought fast and grabbed two PB&J sandwiches and handed it to him. He looked at them displeased and then took a bite. The emotion instantly changed and started to smile and started to wave. Not sure if that was his first PB&J but it must have been a good one! Note to self next time bring tipping money!!!! Another hop skip and jump and we were on Loma Partida, the island I was most excited for. Not much to it, but I thought id save the best for last. Hopping off the boat at the church on the south west side we made our way across and into the foliage. 15-20 min into it I spotted a little green frog upon a dense pile of leaves. I made my way over and DART the frog dove straight into the crevasses avoiding me being able to capture the one frog I wanted to see. Digging through these leaves only lead me to angry ants and bugs I had no business disturbing. Thinking that being I saw one so quickly I figured it would only be moments before we spotted another. Moments turn to hours, which turned to the executive decision to go back to the boat and plead for another attempt on the other side of the tiny island. Once again talking we found ourselves asking for help in locating this frog. A young gentleman showed us up into a little cove where once again we found ourselves in leaf litter up to mid calf from the cocoa trees and the sound of success. After snapping what I thought was a diverse spread of the coloration we could find on the island we decided to call it a day.

As stated above these were found in thick leaf litter and at the base of large trees but would be found far from the radius of the tree and in the cover of the lower cocoa trees. The soil was not really examined. The frogs were the most skitsh of all the morph viewed and seemed to partake in a different escape technique than any of the others. While all others would hop as quick as possible or climb up a tree as quick as possible these almost exclusively shot down into leaf litter. If there was no leaf litter typical hopping to find cover was seen or climbing would be seen.


































































Bullet ant


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

On the way back to San Jose we had a 3 hour layover in a little Stoner town called Puerto Viejo in Costa Rica. Being we still had just enough energy to muster one more adventure we ran out to see what we could find? We were greatly rewarded with a nice green iguana falling into our laps (literally he FELL out of the tree and in front of us on a banana tree). Then a few more steps and there was the Costa Rica Auratus. While shooting that we heard calling from the species we had been hunting the whole two weeks. After spending time with this giant pumilio (largest ive seen todate with my own eyes). The island pumilio were 17-20mm but these were 22-25mm. I loved the coloration of these frogs, I know not much love will be given to this morph but I thought them to be possibly the best looking frogs next to the Loma Partida. 








Female in tad site








Female leaving a tad site








Calling male





















Seen in Puerto Viejo


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Can a mod change my title??? i put a "i" instead of a "u"


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Well this is quite a holiday treat! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Amazing thread.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Wow... I am so JEALOUS! Some amazing photos. Do you have an ID for the snake in the first post?


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Not a hundred percent sure but we think it is a Panamanian mollusk-eating snake.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

also i was asked what camera set up i was using and thought id just share
D7000 with a 105mm, 70-300mm and a 20mm nikon lens and a SB700 flash


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Wow. Awesome photos and write-up. This would be my dream "vacation.". It's really cool to get the little details, as well as photos, of their natural habitat. Thanks for posting this!

Were you using the 105 VR macro? Do you have a Flickr account?


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*



jacobi said:


> Wow... I am so JEALOUS! Some amazing photos. Do you have an ID for the snake in the first post?


Maybe a Cat Eye Snake (Leptodeira septentrionalis)??


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Great pictures and stories, thanks for sharing!
Bryan


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*



Bunsincunsin said:


> Wow. Awesome photos and write-up. This would be my dream "vacation.". It's really cool to get the little details, as well as photos, of their natural habitat. Thanks for posting this!
> 
> Were you using the 105 VR macro? Do you have a Flickr account?


yes the vr
no account, just uploaded those to try and hold the detail and clairity on there...but its saying bandwidth is exceeded so i hope the pics keep showing or everyone, couldnt load this one up with flickr so here is a photobucket of a howler on bocas


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Wow, amazing photos! Sounds like a wonderful trip.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*



motydesign said:


>


This photo is pretty cool.

How many days were you there for?


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*



Bunsincunsin said:


> This photo is pretty cool.
> 
> How many days were you there for?


two weeks of amazing bliss


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

What a trip! they are awesome Islands huh? I didnt have the opportunity to frog hunt there but the surrounding reefs were great. Awesome pictures!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Oh we played at coral cay (amazing) and hospital point (great disappointment). The snorkeling was fun.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Looks like a sweet trip! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

I camped right off of Hospital point with the indigenous community there. It was amazing a few years ago, what was it like now? Id be sad if it was dead or dying....


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

It wasn't the reef I guess it was water clarity and trying to snorkel in the surf.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

amazing photos... thank you for sharing.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Nice! On colon you need to head down toward la playa, thats the trick.

Your story demonstrates how challenging it is now that Chris V has passed away. He knew all the sweet spots, best taxis, etc. shame you had such trouble. I left my heart in the Bocas.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Done - also added a warning about the thread being picture heavy.

Nice pictures. 

s


motydesign said:


> Can a mod change my title??? i put a "i" instead of a "u"


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Thanks ray, yes we had a long discussion while looking at his book on how we would have loved to have had the chance to just talk with chris let alone gone on a trip with him. Hell I think my brain and everything other than my body is still there. An amazing place. 
We didn't have that hard of a time, with out a few setbacks I think the trip wouldn't have been as good. I love the learning process and and usually has to learn it the hard way. All the better to justify starting to plan my trip back 

Thanks Scott!!!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Great thread, thank you for sharing your pictures and the stories associated with your travels.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool thread, great pics! Really like the Br. Nodosa orchid and the Purple Grasshopper.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

here is what your feet should look like if you have done a hike with out muck boots


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I guess thats what the early stages of trench foot looks like haha


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Great adventure! I already started to save on my school lunches to visit the islands next year. You just been there already 
What about spanish language or locals will speak english freely? Any tips for a newcomers?


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Seems to certainly be the trip of a lifetime for Pumilio...Great Pictures!


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*



jacobi said:


> Wow... I am so JEALOUS! Some amazing photos. Do you have an ID for the snake in the first post?





tachikoma said:


> Maybe a Cat Eye Snake (Leptodeira septentrionalis)??


The snake species is in the Genus Imantodes: either _Imantodes cenchoa_ or _Imantodes lentiferus_...But hard to get an exact id from the photo.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*

Rnkot, Spanish is going to take you a long way. Native language wasnt even attempted, but they all knew Spanish even in the darkest parts of the mainland.

Widman, thanks however I doubt it'll be a trip of a lifetime. As anyone else that's been will testify, once you go you know you'll return (and possibly to stay).


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

I agree fully, I went for nearly 3 weeks to Peru back in 2006 and can with certainty say I will be returning in the near future. Great pictures all around!


----------



## chipcount (Aug 27, 2010)

wow great pictures!!!


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*



widmad27 said:


> The snake species is in the Genus Imantodes: either _Imantodes cenchoa_ or _Imantodes lentiferus_...But hard to get an exact id from the photo.


Imantodes cenchoa. To my knowledge, I. lentiferus does not occur in the Bocas region.

Cool trip. I need to get back at some point soon... I really miss the frogs there as well as the people. It's such a nice, welcoming, laid back culture.

Just because I've worked with these guys and don't like seeing them exploited, I would caution on posting locations on where you found frogs. I don't like to be Debby Downer, but I am sure that smugglers look on boards like this to see if they can glean any information on where frogs are to find them themselves. Fortunately, all of the morphs you posted about are well known ones, so there is little risk of anything negative happening. I mostly post this for others. It's sad that those of us who enjoy just seeing the frogs can't have a public way of sharing where we can enjoy them without it potentially being exploited by those interested in making a quick buck. I am sure that moty can attest to this, as well as anyone else who has seen them in the wild. Once you see them in the wild, you want to make sure that they're there for the future. You have a vested interest in them from then on.

Just my $0.02. Don't let it detract from your amazing experience 



motydesign said:


> here is what your feet should look like if you have done a hike with out muck boots


I remember the days when my feet looked like that. Get a pair of sweat wicking socks and a pair of hiking socks to put over them and never have that problem again. Seriously the best decision I ever made for tropical research.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

amazing man. thanks for all the info. Now I got to go to panama.  I melted when I saw the cristobal. AMAZING!!!! all of those exotic animals make my azureus seem like dirt, but I still like em' anyway.


----------



## Gabez (Jun 18, 2012)

You're really lucky to be able to do this, I'm so jealous!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

MonarchzMan said:


> You have a vested interest in them from then on.


youre 100% correct, we defiantly have a vested interest in these little guys, being we are already planning the next trip! ill admit there are areas on the maps that werent postedfor that very reason as public access was easy and numbers were high the areas on the map, most of you that have been will see they are private areas. the the owners have great pride in their animals and land. i asked everyone that allowed us access if they have ever had or ever will allow someone on their land to harvest (obviously the answer was no)




Gabez said:


> You're really lucky to be able to do this, I'm so jealous!


Gabe, not trying to a jerk, its more motivational i hope once you read it. There is little to NO luck involved with getting to go to these amazing islands! you only need to commit to it, and buy a plane ticket(cheaper than a ticket to florida right now), from there it falls together very easly. however there was a LOT of luck (and a bit of a hedged bet with time of year we went) to be able to see every frog morph we set after.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Great pictures and commentary! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

You have an amazing camera


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i assure you after everything ive learned, you could do this with a mediocre camera as long as you had a good lens and good lighting 

i think i owe you guys a few more pics! ill see if i can post a few more tonight.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this thread! Great photos and info on here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome photos, that must have been so much fun


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

eos said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread! Great photos and info on here. Thanks for sharing.


thanks Riko, quite a complement coming from you!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Awesome pictures.
Looks like an amazing trip.
I saw Blue Jeans in Costa Rica but it looks like a trip to Panama should be on my list.


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to post this. Fascinating adventure to say the least and great images to boot!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Great trip report, thanks a ton for sharing. I really enjoyed reading it, and your photography skills are great.


----------



## Perezmoses06 (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome pictures. I bet seeing these guys out in nature must be so amazing. I get excited hearing my frogs call. But hearing them all over like birds chirping must be purdy cool.


----------



## Thamnophis (Sep 28, 2021)

Blunt headed tree snake, nocturnal lizard eaters.




jacobi said:


> *Re: Trip to panama in search or O. Pimilio!!!!!*
> Blunt-headed tree snake - Immantodes
> 
> Wow... I am so JEALOUS! Some amazing photos. Do you have an ID for the snake in the first post?


----------



## Ian44 (Sep 26, 2021)

Great thread! I wish I had been into Darts when I was in CR. I did see the pumilio in Puerto Viejo! Thanks for sharing your journey! I always find in situ shots helpful.


----------

